# Camera selection for wedding



## Tinky (May 23, 2015)

Taking a camera to a wedding tomorrow (sorry for the short notice) I just wondered, from my available kit what you would take.. It's going to be a fairly long day, so compactness is a factor.

I wasn't sure whether just to take my powershot sx230, which would be adequate for the outdoor parts, but then I thought, well, my M with pancake isn't much bigger, but then theres the issue of flash...

So I went a bit old school and dug out my Olympus Mju ii. Ok, it's not digital. Or Canon. But always served me well as an occassional camera back in the day.. and I have roll of Kodak Chromagenic to use up... but then limited to 35 shots..

Of course, when I was rooting about at the back of my gear cave what else do I find but my EOS 3, which I just fall in love with every time I pick it up, but no.... too big.

I should maybe point out that I am the groom. Maybe I shouldn't bother taking a camera at all?


----------



## slclick (May 23, 2015)

I say go without and truly enjoy the moment instead of trying to capture it. Someone else is getting paid for that. Plus all hands should be freed up for drinking and other uses such as holding onto your bride. Oh and congratulations!


----------



## Tinky (May 23, 2015)

Thank you very much. My brother in law to be suggested my gopro and chesty mount..


----------



## slclick (May 23, 2015)

I bet you'll have a phone which possibly has a pretty decent camera.


----------



## Tinky (May 23, 2015)

iphone 4, never broke so never upgraded, never been all that happy with the camera on it, as in most other situations I'd have something far superior on me.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 23, 2015)

Hi Tinky. 
Congratulations, may it be a long and happy union. If you want your wedding tackle at the end of the day leave the camera behind! ;D Leave it to uncle bob to get in the way of the pro, it should never be the groom! :
If you are reading this now, why you're getting married in the morning, you should be ratarsed on your stag do! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Tinky (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Graham!

Stag do was a couple of weeks ago mate, last night was for chilling!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 23, 2015)

Tinky said:


> I should maybe point out that I am the groom. Maybe I shouldn't bother taking a camera at all?



Going to focus your camera instead of focusing on your bride-then-wife on her wedding day? I may not have learned much in 22 years of marriage, but I do know that's a bad idea... 

Congrats!


----------



## Orangutan (May 23, 2015)

Congratulations, enjoy the day! If you do take a camera, keep it tucked away as a "just in case," without any expectation to use it during the planned activities. You may want it after (most of) the guests and hired team have left.

Best wishes for you and your future spouse!


----------



## wsmith96 (May 23, 2015)

Hi Tinky and congratulations! Another idea you may want to consider, if not too late, is to pick up two disposable cameras for you and your bride to have on you. My wife and I did that and it was fun to see those shots after we got back from our honeymoon. We also put a few more out on the tables at our reception for people to use. Now those were really interesting, and funny, to see when we got back!


----------



## Marsu42 (May 23, 2015)

Tinky said:


> So I went a bit old school and dug out my Olympus Mju ii. Ok, it's not digital.



Excellent decision, if you only take one film that'll force you to select some shots and for the rest of the time rather concentrate on socializing  ... and probably there's some (pro) photog with a dslr around, and you usually don't want to get in the way of those anyway.


----------



## Eldar (May 23, 2015)

I got married 32 years ago. The guy (incompetent jerk) I hired to shoot the ceremony actually did it with no film in the camera. So the only images we have from wedding ceremony is from an AGFA compact camera, with one of those rotating flash cubes on top, when we left the church. So it might be that a chest mounted GoPro is a good idea 

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 24, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > I should maybe point out that I am the groom. Maybe I shouldn't bother taking a camera at all?
> ...


Tinky, simply keep your camera for your honeymoon moments and just focus in enjoying your wedding celebrations.


----------



## Tinky (May 26, 2015)

Thank you all. The Mju made it into the sporran but never made it back out. The weather was kind for us so our photographer got some great shots of our party outside the chapel, with our nieces, nephews, flower girl and friends kids in front of us, our twin Citroen DS wedding cars either side with our bridesmaids and best man, and our family and friends behind the cars. 

This was the only shot I really wanted, so delighted our photographer got it. She's not been doing it long, but I think she'll do really well. Lovely manner and importantly, she never forgot it was our day. 

The real treasure however is in the many candids that our guests got over the course of the day and evening.

Off on honeymoon now to sunny tenerife. Couldn't get my new travel tripod in time, so just making do with my powershot sx230.. which will make me more popular with the missus as well.


----------

